# KU YA Science Fantasy Series Derailed & Fractured (Spellsmiths #1-2)



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

*Series Description:*

The Spellsmiths is a Science Fantasy series where humanity is sent down a darker path by another World War, which ravages the land. A brilliant scientist, Alastor Keenum, creates a biogenic plague called the Equalizer to end the war before the planet becomes uninhabitable, dramatically reducing the population and granting humanity magical powers.

The story itself is set on Earth 700 years in the future where humanity never conquered the stars. Just when we're pulling our act together, an alien race of intergalactic gardeners called the Void passes judgement over humanity and sentences the entire Earth to death.

Our young heroes struggle to protect their world from threats, both without and within, while trying to find themselves.

Book #1 - Derailed


Derailed (The Spellsmiths Series Book 1)

*Description:*

Eighteen-year-old Ember Wallace is a magical misfit. Her power has a mind of its own and a nasty habit of killing anyone it perceives as a threat. She's resorted to sleeping in the trees in order to get some peace from her neglectful paranoid father. Scorned by the town, Ember's dreams of acceptance has never seemed further out of reach.

If that wasn't enough, their caste system doesn't tolerate deviants. If Ember doesn't prove herself she'll be killed, or worse, exiled to the wastelands. Desperate, Ember studies day and night, refusing to surrender to despair. She never thought she would be coveted by two rival castes poised for war. Now, Ember's worst tormentors want her dead for surpassing them.

Ember is about to learn that in a world which prizes talent above all else, recognition isn't only dangerous. It can get you killed.

Don't wait another minute. Try out the beginning of Derailed today.

Derailed (The Spellsmiths Series Book 1)

Book #2 - Fractured


Fractured (The Spellsmiths Series Book 2)

*More than anything, King Rayner wishes he could start over. But in the Kingdom of Concordia, you should be extremely careful what you wish for.*

The last thing Rayner remembered, he was seventeen-years-old and running from the responsibility of being Concordia's next king. Now he's woken up in a world he doesn't recognize, 108 years into the future where he had been ruling as Concordia's king. And yet to all appearances, he is seventeen still - or again.

The only problem with being seventeen again? Any memory of his reign has been completely wiped from his mind.

Enter Jasmine, a seventeen-year-old prodigy who resents Rayner for a betrayal he can't even remember. A palace coup, the capital in chaos and a full-blown caste war make his amnesiac condition a deadly game. The pair of fugitives must work together if they hope to confront the greatest threat of all before everything they love is destroyed.

_Fractured_ is the riveting sequel to _Derailed,_ continuing the Spellsmiths series.

Fractured (The Spellsmiths Series Book 2)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I've bookmarked the page and I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Spellsmith fans, fear not. I'm well into the first draft of book two and I have several more installments planned.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Good news. My book is now listed on Good Reads. 

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/24972626-derailed


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Derailed, the first book in the Spellsmiths Series is on sale at $5.99 for this week only.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Currently answering questions on Good Reads.com

http://www.goodreads.com


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Derailed is currently $3.99. Enjoy!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the description of this book and nice cover... 

Thanks for the post

Shane


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I am currently reading through this title and I must say, I am spellbound by the story and its concept. Well done does not cover the feeling I have. I'll get a review when I can, and I am extra pleased there is going to be a part two. Keep it up...

Shane


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

I've just joined Kindle Unlimited. Borrow away.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

My 99c Kindle Countdown promo for Derailed will run from:

August 1, 2015 12:00 AM PST to
August 8, 2015 12:00 AM PST

Download it today!


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

I've started getting reviews.  Here's my first one:



> *An awe-inspiring story*
> _By Shane
> Format: Kindle Edition_
> 
> ...


Don't wait another minute. Try out the beginning of Derailed on Kindle Unlimited today.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm deep in the second draft of book two. I can't wait to get the next novel out to you.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

On *SALE* for the rest of this week for the low price of $2.99!



http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TOMW4PO

*Description:*

Eighteen-year-old Ember Wallace is a magical misfit. Her power has a mind of its own and a nasty habit of killing anyone it perceives as a threat. She's resorted to sleeping in the trees in order to get some peace from her neglectful paranoid father. Scorned by the town, Ember's dreams of acceptance has never seemed further out of reach.

If that wasn't enough, their caste system doesn't tolerate deviants. If Ember doesn't prove herself she'll be killed, or worse, exiled to the wastelands. Desperate, Ember studies day and night, refusing to surrender to despair. She never thought she would be coveted by two rival castes poised for war. Now, Ember's worst tormentors want her dead for surpassing them.

Ember is about to learn that in a world which prizes talent above all else, recognition isn't only dangerous. It can get you killed.

Don't wait another minute. Try out the beginning of Derailed today.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00TOMW4PO


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Derailed is also available for print. It makes a beautiful Christmas present for your family and friends. While you're at it, get a copy of the ebook at a discount with Matchbook.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Bump. 

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm currently working on the final read-through of book two. I'm hoping to publish it shortly after Christmas.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Currently preparing book 2, the formatting, print cover, ebook cover, etc. Can't wait to release the sequel.


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

I've got a Kindle Countdown going for Derailed. The first full length novel will be priced at $0.99 for the rest of the week.


Derailed (The Spellsmiths Series Book 1)

*Description:*

Eighteen-year-old Ember Wallace is a magical misfit. Her power has a mind of its own and a nasty habit of killing anyone it perceives as a threat. She's resorted to sleeping in the trees in order to get some peace from her neglectful paranoid father. Scorned by the town, Ember's dreams of acceptance has never seemed further out of reach.

If that wasn't enough, their caste system doesn't tolerate deviants. If Ember doesn't prove herself she'll be killed, or worse, exiled to the wastelands. Desperate, Ember studies day and night, refusing to surrender to despair. She never thought she would be coveted by two rival castes poised for war. Now, Ember's worst tormentors want her dead for surpassing them.

Ember is about to learn that in a world which prizes talent above all else, recognition isn't only dangerous. It can get you killed.

Don't wait another minute. Try out the beginning of Derailed today.

Derailed (The Spellsmiths Series Book 1)

Book two, Fractured, is also out and available for both kindle and paperback at the regular price of $3.99. 


Fractured (The Spellsmiths Series Book 2)

*More than anything, King Rayner wishes he could start over. But in the Kingdom of Concordia, you should be extremely careful what you wish for.*

The last thing Rayner remembered, he was seventeen-years-old and running from the responsibility of being Concordia's next king. Now he's woken up in a world he doesn't recognize, 108 years into the future where he had been ruling as Concordia's king. And yet to all appearances, he is seventeen still - or again.

The only problem with being seventeen again? Any memory of his reign has been completely wiped from his mind.

Enter Jasmine, a seventeen-year-old prodigy who resents Rayner for a betrayal he can't even remember. A palace coup, the capital in chaos and a full-blown caste war make his amnesiac condition a deadly game. The pair of fugitives must work together if they hope to confront the greatest threat of all before everything they love is destroyed.

_Fractured_ is the riveting sequel to _Derailed,_ continuing the Spellsmiths series.

Fractured (The Spellsmiths Series Book 2)


----------



## S.G. Dean (Jan 25, 2014)

Spellsmiths fans, fear not. I'm currently hard at work on book #3.  In the meantime, the first two books in the series are available on Amazon at their regular price of $3.99.


Derailed (The Spellsmiths Series Book 1)


Fractured (The Spellsmiths Series Book 2)


----------

